# Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?



## Dr. Komix (20. März 2007)

Moin, Moin,

Also ich wollt mal wissen ob ihr gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln im Wasser gemacht habt.

Warum?
Ich war am WE an einem Strand mit vielen Vögeln im Wasser auch in Wurfweite, die sich aber nicht verzogen haben und um mich herum getaucht sind. #q .
Nach 4 Stunden hab ich dann abgebrochen und bin nach Hause ohne Fisch ohne Biss.;+ 

Wie siehts bei euch aus? Schaut ihr wo die Vögel sind und beangelt die Stellen? Oder meidet ihr diese Stellen?
Welche Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht?
(Mir geht es nicht um Möwendrills und riesen Geier die ihr gefangen habt).

Dr. K


----------



## Der_Glücklose (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Hi #h 



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> Also ich wollt mal wissen ob ihr gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln im Wasser gemacht habt.
> Warum?
> ...




zum eigentlichen Thema kann ich nichts sagen, aber zu oben markierter Passage fällt mir nur *Tatütata *ein :m


----------



## Torsk_SH (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Also ich wollt mal wissen ob ihr gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln im Wasser gemacht habt.




Teils, Teils :m |muahah: |muahah: |muahah:


----------



## antonio (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> Also ich wollt mal wissen ob ihr gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln im Wasser gemacht habt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Ich mag das auch echt gerne!!!
Nur das Wasser sollte schön warm sein...
Whirlpool kommt echt gut!|rolleyes#6


----------



## Big Fins (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Also in der Badewanne wars doch ganz schön eng. Ansonsten glaub ich einmal noch im Swimingpool, Nachts natürlich. muahhahahagrööööhl...


----------



## Dr. Komix (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Na ja war schon klar das so was kommt!


----------



## Dr. Komix (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Na ja war schon klar das so was kommt!


 
Ach ja und Vögeln ist auch GROß geschrieben und so mit kein Verb sondern Nomen!


----------



## Fitti (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Um diese Jahreszeit etwas zu kühl, aber sonst........:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Na ja, mit der neuen Rechtschreibereform...|bla:
Da geht schon Einiges!!!

Also, im Sommer nachts im Schwimmbad! Uh, es wird Zeit, dass der Sommer kommt! |supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Lachsy (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> Also ich wollt mal wissen ob ihr gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln im Wasser gemacht habt.



TATÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜÜTATAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Zico (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Hehe 

nee ... noch nie probiert ...meine Frau kommt nicht mit ans 
Wasser |supergri


----------



## NorbertF (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Vögeln im Wasser ist doch was 
Meinst du in der Badewanne oder im See?


----------



## Dr. Komix (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Na ja ist noch noch zu kalt um mit Wurm auf Mefo zu fischen.
Aber wenn ihr das so gerne habt ja dann.


----------



## dipsy (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Moin,

bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.|stolz: 

Gruß
Dipsy


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*



Dr. Komix schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> Also ich wollt mal wissen ob ihr gute oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln im Wasser gemacht habt.


Boardferkelalarm!!!!
Nein, abeer nun zum Thema.
Ich ahbe teils gute teils schlechte Efahrungen mit den Tieren (ich schreibe bewusst nicht Vögel) gemacht. Zum einen können Vögel sehr nützlich sein da sie die Futterplätze der Fische finden. Aber auch zum andren  das ich bestimmt schon 100 mal fast eine Ente auf meinem Futterplatz getroffen hätte. Auch Kormorane nerven eigentlich. Aber allem in allem sind Vögeln nützlich (abgesehen von Schwänen, Enten und Kormoranen) .


----------



## Dr. Komix (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Also als ich im Wasser stand waren die um mich herum.
Ich denk so 20m bis 30m konnte ich werfen sonst hätte ich ungewollten Beifang den ich auf jeden fall vermeiden will.
Die Möwen wollten eunfach nicht weg.
Ständig nach Nahrung getaucht, was wohl möglich die Mefos verschreckt hat und sie so nicht an meinen Blinker gehen wollten.


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Jo, ist sehr wahrscheinlich. Ich habe zwar nicht die geringste Ahnung vom Meersesfischen aber es könnte sein das Möwen sogar MeFos fressen.|kopfkrat


----------



## NorbertF (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

das müssten aber ganz schön grosse Möwen sein


----------



## Feeder-Freak (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Wie gesagt: Ich habe keine Ahnung. Es könnte sein.


----------



## heinzrch (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

hab schon mal ne super-Erfahrung gemacht: Sonntag nachmittag einen halbwüchsigen Schwan auf Schwimmbrot direkt vorm Altenheim - da lernst du nen Haufen rüstige Rentner kennen.....


----------



## maesox (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Hatte vor ein paar Wochen nen Haubentaucher am Drilling!!

Jungens,da ist schluß mit Fets und Party machen!!!


----------



## Der Pilot (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Bei mir hat sich mal um Ostern, zur besten Spaziergängerzeit in Boltenhagen, ne Möve in der Schnur verfangen.|krach: 
Ansonsten sind Wasservögel oft ein gutes Zeichen. Manchmal der direkte Weg zum Fisch. Man muß nur beobachten was die machen. Eine kreischende Mövenhorde über fliehenden Kleinfischen zieht oft mit Grund eine kreischende Anglerhorde an.


----------



## west1 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*



Zico schrieb:


> Hehe
> 
> nee ... noch nie probiert ...meine Frau kommt nicht mit ans
> Wasser |supergri



Da bist du nicht alleine, meine kommt auch nicht mit#h


----------



## belle-hro (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Meine Frau und ich haben damit aufgehört..............


Die anderen Badegäste immer vorher abkassieren, hat einfach zu lange gedauert |supergri |supergri |supergri


Ach ja......

*SCHNAPSZAHL*


----------



## aal-andy (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Also mit Vögeln am Wasser hab ich´s eigentlich auch, stehe dann meist mit meiner Rute in der Hand am Wasser und beobachte häufig.


----------



## Angler77 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

um mal wieder ernst zu werden .... 

Also ich finde die Vögel gehören zum Gewässer wie die fische oder die Pflanzen. 
Wenn die Pflanzen im weg sind versuchen wir sie ja auch net zu verscheuchen |rolleyes also was ich sagen will .... wenn vögel im weg sind bin ich am falschen platz. #t 
Die vögel sind zur mir eig. immer recht freundich. ich denke das es daran liegt das ich auch immer gut zu Vögeln war obs am forrellenpuff oder am fluss war die ein oder andere made habe ich den Piepmätzen abgeben .... so nach dem Motto "wer hier angelt muss bei mit zahlen" 

Wenn ich nun i-ein oberschlauer Selbstversoger im Wald von pusselmockel wäre und werder strom noch wasser hätte wurde ich sagen: 

Die Vögeln sagen sich evtl. weiter wer nett ist und wer nicht ;-) 

Aber da ich es ja nicht bin sage ich: 

Erst die Vögel dann der Angler. 


Aber zur Hauptfrage: 

ne habe nie Probleme gehabt mit den Vögel-Tieren. 
Die Begründung ist oben :vik: 


#h bye bye


EDIT: 

ich beziehe mein Aussage allgemen auf das Problem mit den Geflügeltentieren. Also vom kleinsten Fluss bis hin zum Meer.


----------



## larsgerkens (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

:vik:


<----- sehr gut ...     |supergri|supergri|supergri

#6#6


----------



## Nordlichtangler (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*



aal-andy schrieb:


> Also mit Vögeln am Wasser hab ich´s eigentlich auch, stehe dann meist mit meiner Rute in der Hand am Wasser und beobachte häufig.



Also ne, einer schlimmer als die andern! *Laaachsy*, noch einer! :g

Wie nennt man die Leute am Strand, die Hand wo und dann noch 
spannen? |rolleyes 

:m


----------



## Angler77 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

ich finde es wäre gerecht wenn wir in diesen bereich hier statt vöglen einfach ein andres codewort nehmen. ich finde i-wie vertüddelt man sich doch ... ich kann doch net sooooo viel schreiben und immer nur "tiere am Wasser" oder "tiere mit federn" also ich kann nicht ohne Vögel im Plural aus kommen. 

Also ich denke Sachlich bleiben auch wenn "vöglen" gerade zu sächlcih ist. 

Also doch bitte ... keine taaaatüüütaaa mehr ...


----------



## @dr! (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

@angeldet ... genau das gleich wollt ich auch zitieren ^^=)


----------



## Angler77 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Vögeln ist ab heute Vögel ... 

ein Vogel viele Vögel ... ?! 

Wieso dann eig. immer vögeln ... hmm ich hab ja selber vögeln gesagt das verstehe ich gerade nicht muss ich noch mal nach gucken. 

Ich mache gleich mal ein edit.


----------



## Angler77 (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*



aal-andy schrieb:


> Also mit Vögeln am Wasser hab ich´s eigentlich auch, stehe dann meist mit meiner Rute in der Hand am Wasser und beobachte häufig.


 
kann man hier nicht eig. auch sagen oder sagt man nicht eig. 

"mit Vögel am Wasser .... "  ;+  


Pisa müsste mal eben einspringen ...


----------



## Dorschking (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Ich achte zwar immer auf die Vögel trotzdem sind mir schon 2 Möwen in meine Schnur gekommen. Warum müssen die auch manchmal so schnell ihre Richtung ändern


----------



## Big Rolly (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*



aal-andy schrieb:


> Also mit Vögeln am Wasser hab ich´s eigentlich auch, stehe dann meist mit meiner Rute in der Hand am Wasser und beobachte häufig.




Mich würde jetzt aber mal interessieren mit "welcher Rute" in der Hand du da stehst und Vögel beobachtest....musst nur aufpassen das sich die Vögel nicht belästigt fühlen und dir an die Rute gehn.:vik:

sorry aber der lag auf der Zunge wie bestellt

............................................................................................................


Oh Leute, so wie heute hab ich im Angelboard noch nie gelacht...


----------



## petipet (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Der Plural hin, der Plural her... das Vögeln ist doch gar nicht schwer...
Dr Komix, thanks, danke - Mit kleinen Sachen, kann man dem Menschen auch Freude machen.

Gruß, Peter

P.S. Endlich mal ein Tröt, der aus Situationskomik aufbaut. Einfach lustig.


----------



## Drillinge (20. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Hätte auch schon einige male fast ein paar blässhühner getroffen.:q
Die viecher reagieren ja nicht mal nach den wurf|kopfkrat


----------



## Carphunter 76 (21. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

An einem Altwasser in unserem Verein hatte ich morgens dreimal hintereinander ein Bläßhuhn am Boilie (nicht gehakt, zum Glück).
Jedesmal neu ausgeworfen und eigentlich keine Hoffnung gehabt, dass noch was geht. Aber, siehe da, der nächste Biss war ein echter. Karpfen 16 Pfd.
Und das bei 1 m Wassertiefe. In diesem Gewässer lösen die VOGELZ halt Freßneid bei den Karpfen aus und machen sie sogar auf Futterplätze aufmerksam. Dass das nicht überall so ist, ist auch irgendwie klar, aber ich denke, dass eine große MeFo keine Angst vor Möwen hat ...

Puh, geschafft, ich denke, ich bin (mit beabsichtigten Rechtschreibungsfehlern  
um alle eventuellen fehldeutungen herumgekommen !


----------



## Ullov Löns (21. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*



Feeder-Freak schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Ich habe keine Ahnung. Es könnte sein.


 

Das ist ja mal eine schöne und fundierte Aussage. Möwen fressen keine 50cm Mefos.

Ich habe keine schlechten Erfahrungen damit gemacht, dass Vögel in der Nähe waren. Aber falls ich mal wieder nix fange, ist das eine Toppausrede. 

Uli


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (24. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*

Also, mit 21 hatte ich mal ne schlechte Erfahrung mit Vögeln gehabt. Jetzt ist er 22 und ich zahle immer noch.


----------



## haukep (24. März 2007)

*AW: Gute/Schlechte Erfahrungen mit Vögeln?*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Also in der Badewanne wars doch ganz schön eng. Ansonsten glaub ich einmal noch im Swimingpool, Nachts natürlich. muahhahahagrööööhl...



Wieder ein TatüüüüTataaaa :vik:


----------

